# Tyranid Datasheets



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

*New Nid articles on GW's website.*

Hi guys and gals, GW has put two new nid articles up on their website. The first is Getting Started with Tyranids and it can be found here. The second is Tyranids: Tyranids in Cities of Death which can be found here. The first is your typical getting started article, while the second goes into playing CoD with nids, and includes some race specific stratagems which look like a lot of fun to play.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> playing CoD with nids


lol, I thought you meant Call of Duty at first...:biggrin:

Very nice, I never played Cities of Death, and unfortunately, my hobby store doesn't host those battles, but it's good to know they can destroy SM easily...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

GW have added yet another Tyranid article to their website in the form of a "how to" assembly guide for the Trygon and it's variants which can be found here.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Ye Godz, straight away notice a GW blunder. They say that Synapse let units pass all Leadership tests, when what it actually does is make them Fearless (which is only for Moral Tests). How many other errors can we spot?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

More nid content on GW's website.Tyranids: Psychic Powers Tactica and Tyranids - Painting Tyranids Stage-by-Stage.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Double post, my bad.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

More articles: Tyranids: Hormagaunts and Termagants Assembly, Tyranids: Genestealer Stage-by-Stage Assembly and Tyranids - Warrior Stage-by-Stage Assembly


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

The psychic power blog says you can use the Broodlords Aura of despair to the advantage of the Tyrant Psychic powers. When someone figures out how to work that one, let me know.

Peace


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Truefaith said:


> The psychic power blog says you can use the Broodlords Aura of despair to the advantage of the Tyrant Psychic powers. When someone figures out how to work that one, let me know.
> 
> Peace


Someone has probably not red the "which phase is which psycic power" enough. I think the writer has believed that you use the Aura of Despair at the start of the turn or so, so it would make all the "roll LD or whatnot" psycic powers the Hive Tyrant can have better. This is of course not true, since the Aura is used in the CCphase...
Unspeakable Horror would benefit from it, but thats not a real psycic power, so thats a fail too...

The only thing that comes into my mind that will benefit from the Aura is the Doom of M, if someone is stupid enough to stay within 6 of him after their movement phase

Count on this being one of the classical GW fuckups that happens a bit too often on their site


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

LEVIATHAN GARGOYLE SWARM apocalypse datasheet


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> LEVIATHAN GARGOYLE SWARM apocalypse datasheet


A brilliant way of boosting the sales of the new Gargoyle box:laugh:

Im a bit suprized that no Harpies were allowed in the formation, but other then that it looked cool


----------



## Black-Cardinal (Jan 30, 2010)

Hahaha I saw that today! Thats exactly what it is, a way to make money. But the sad thing is even though people know this they will buy them anyway. Why? Cause the thought of having 80+ Gargoyles is cool until you but them and realize you forgot the assembly/painting part of the work.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I got Feburary's WD today, and they had a couple of Tyranid Apocolypse Datasheets. I'm not sure If they're avaliable online yet, but while I was browsing for other 'Nid Datasheets, I came across A Couple, I don't know if the first one's new or not though. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...Tyranid_Datasheet_-_Screamer_Killer_Brood.pdf

A 'Fex Datasheet. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...anid_Datasheet_-_Leviathan_Gargoyle_Swarm.pdf

A Gorgoyle Swarm.

Just thought you'll should be informed. Sorry if it's been done already :scare:

EDIT: I guess the Fex Datasheet is the one that hasn't been posted in this post.


----------

